# Prayers needed



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You know it's bad when you describe the symptoms and the vet says "oh S."  The goat I thought had a gastro issue a few days ago perked up after my treatment but went downhill again, and it turns out she has gangrenous mastitis. Half her udder is cold and the milk is bloody; she's lethargic and has no appetite. Vet gave me ampicillin and banamine in combination with Today and general support (B complex, Probios, electrolytes, etc) and lots of prayer. Highly likely that she'll lose that half of her udder, just hoping I can save her. I just read the other thread where she lost the doe so I threw everything I could think of at her. Just wait and see now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  so sorry! :hug: Hope she makes a recovery!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, how horrible  . I'll pray for her! 

Is there ANY chance you could get your hands on some colloidal silver?? I just read of a lady who cured her goats terrible mastitis by giving her 2 cups of it orally, and squirting some up her teats. It's hard to find, but if you can...Good luck


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

praying she makes it through and recovers! :hug:


----------



## pontiusmsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't give up yet. I've seen a doe that lost half of her udder, it sluffed right off but she made it and went on to kid again. I've heard that peppermint oil is also good to rub on the udder and helps mastitis. Make sure while she's on antibiotics to give her probiotics to keep that rumen happy. I don't know that I would use a lot of banamine on her it can be hard on the kidneys. Is your vet really good with goats or are they treating it similar to a cow with mastitis? I've learned that a lot of antibiotics they use for cows needs to be higher doses when used for goats. Do some googling about it and even check out Fias co farms site, she has a lot of good info on there.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh crap!!! Did your vet warn you that it is highly contagious? 
Will pray for your girl...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

He is a goat guy, and a professor at WSU. I trust him. The Banamine is for pain, if we can get her eating and moving around it should help her system in general. I don't have peppermint oil but the cushion I'm using for hot pack has a bunch of herbs.

He didn't say anything about contagious, but figure I'll wash my hands anyway. No clue where to find colloidal silver, let alone on a holiday weekend.


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll be praying for you both, I know it's tough when your animals aren't feeling well! :blue: 
I have heard of lot's of goats which lost half of their udder to bad mastitis and survived and are having kids and doing great now! Keep us posted!


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

Here are some links to places that sell Colloidal Silver:

http://bio-alternatives.net/buysilver.htm

http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...26-dcs_buy_colloidal_silver&tsacr=26174179331
http://shopcolloidalworld.com/category.php?id_category=6&gclid=CjkKEQjw4_ubBRCArMWr6avk_J8BEiQAIj43teYcHLgrj3zjb4QGYMbjyn0LFxz6Nl3asw_vVAEBXWHw_wcB


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry I meant to say 1/2 cup silver, and its great to have on hand for emergencies like this. Of course it can't help you now, unfortunately  .
I hope she recovers from this, it sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

You should be able to find Colloidal Silver at any health store, and most are still open at least for part of the day on Saturday. It does work for a lot of things so it really might help.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll ask my vet about it tomorrow - want to make sure it won't interfere with any of her Rx meds. But I was going to pick up some vitamin C anyway.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no! praying!!! The silver you can find at Marlene's or super supplement...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no!!!! hoping for all the best!! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How terrible. I hope the antibiotics work.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Good and bad news at midnight check. She's eating and drinking; slurped down a bunch of electrolytes. Was reluctant to stand although she got up when I insisted. The fluid is even darker now and smells bad. There's also a lump in front of her udder on that side - not hot or cold, firm but not hard. Sure hope that's not a sign that it's spreading.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ditto, what Ni said.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I will be praying and hoping for the best. Hugs.


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Hugs and prayers sent your way!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

We will keep you both in our thoughts!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How's it going?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

As of tonight there's discoloration on her udder  Definitely losing that half. But the Banamine is keeping her up and alert; she even wanted on the milking stand tonight although she barely made it up (mine is high and they have to jump.)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No as in contagious to other milking does...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sending prayers as I type. I sure hope she pulls through, the antibiotics work, and the damage is minimal.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it would be rather unlikely for any of the fluid to come into contact with them. I do her after they're milked and toss the fluid outside their pen.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh no! I will be praying for her! I would try some of fir meadows udder treatments. I got a doe from her that she treated for mastitis and she saved both sides of her udder. Of course it wasn't that bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

Prayers she pulls through and all is well


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll pray for her. Keep the other does up on their vitamin C big time, and I would bed and pen them separately if possible.

:hug: You're doing great by her!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Can't keep them separated unless I keep her locked in a stall. I do put her in at night with her sister so the others don't pick on her, but let her out to graze during the day.

Heading out to check on her now. So far about the same, except the tissue is looking more necrotic


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Vet says no more Today, and no more stripping, just keep giving the ampicillin so it doesn't spread and wait for dead tissue to start falling off :|


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish there was something I could say or do to make both of you feel better.  Know that I'm pulling for her and praying she pulls through with as little damage as possible.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've seen dog stories where the dog made a complete recovery. Still praying for your girl. :hug:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, some good news today. Clover is bright eyed and bushy tailed, considering she has a big hunk of rotten tissue in place of an udder. She's rushing gates, running from needles, and yelling at me for not milking her


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Prayers your girl pulls through. I've never seen gangrene mastitis. I'm sure not everyone would want to see but could you take a picture? I guess I've been very lucky because none of my does have ever had any problems with their udders.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's great wild hearts! It sounds like she's on the mend, minus her udder Anyways.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I can. It's not TOO nasty right now, just discolored, but I'm sure it won't be pretty when it starts coming off.

I never had a problem until now either :/


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's great news!

so....they just let the udder basically rot off? I'm not sure how it works....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah. Surgery would probably be the preferred option but I assume most producers don't want to spring for it, and I don't either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad she is feeling good.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah, ok. i was just curious. still glad she's feeling better. hope she's on the up and up from here!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You asked for it. It started with just the greenish-gray shade, then a few black spots showed up and spread. She doesn't seem to feel anything in the dead tissue but the area where it's delineated is extremely sensitive.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow thanks so much for the pictures. That looks painful but glad to hear she doesn't appear to be in much pain or at all. Wow really makes me want to cut that whole side off and stitch it up :-( hopefully it doesn't get too nasty. Humm wish you could like band it just above the infection to keep it from spreading any further up the udder. Poor girl. Best of luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ouch! Man that looks nasty, the poor girl  . I'm thinking that gangrene mastitis is one of the worst diseases to have to deal with, and I'm sorry you and your doe have to go through this...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The vet said it's probably walled off now, so shouldn't spread. She's still on antibiotics through this week to take care of any stray bits floating around. Surprised me since I'm pretty sure they always amputate on people - but they usually don't give people a low-cost option, and they didn't have antibiotics when people died from it. I think the location has a lot to do with it too since the udder is so disconnected from everything else (why you need Today instead of just systemic antibiotics.)


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! So glad she's doing better, but I'm sorry about her udder...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you happen to know what causes gangrene mastitis? Is it a specific bacteria, or is it a worsened type of regular mastitis? 

I just want to make sure I prevent it at all costs in my milk does...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Different types of bacteria although he said staph is most common. Said it's one of those things that just happens, best you can do is have good sanitary practices same as preventing normal mastitis.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh jeez! Your poor girl, I feel so bad for her. Even if you did opt for the surgery, how on earth would they amputate one half of an udder? It's not like amputating an arm or leg, both sides work in tandem to produce milk and there are some highly refined systems - including blood flow - in there. Yeah, I fully agree that mastitis is not something one wants to screw around with.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, she has edema along her belly from the cutoff blood vessels.

The other side is still producing a bit of milk, although I'm drying it off. I have two with one side non-functioning from regular mastitis so that half should be ok.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so sorry this has happened and you're having to deal with it. This will probably sound dumb, but when **** hit the fan here and I was discouraged, defeated, overwhelmed, and it took everything I had to go out and see how many more dead or dying kids I had that day, I kept telling myself that this was my trial by fire and it wouldn't last forever. I broke it down into little tiny segments that I could handle and do without thinking about the bigger picture and losing it. It will get better, and until it does I will be here to help you in any way I can!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's kind of where I'm at. It's all I can do to get out and do chores; I'm not lacking in free time but my house is a mess and I don't accomplish anything because I'm out of motivation. Definitely feels like my dedication is being tested.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand that. Do what's in front of you and let God take care of the rest. I know it seems like He doesn't care, but He does. Trust me on this. In the meantime, you know where to find me, and I will help you get through this in any way I can. I do not profess to have the answers, but I am a pretty good listener.

ETA: My house is always a mess because I hate housework! I would rather be outside, I live alone, and nobody ever sees my house so who gives a damn?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awww, poor baby.  It's amazing what these tough little creatures can deal with. Makes us humans major whimps by comparison. Sending healing vibes to the girl...and to you as well. Hang in there, "and this too shall pass" is my mantra when things like this happen. :hug: for you and :hug: for the poor goatie.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha, on the rare occasion that I have people over I tell them I have to clean first because it's the only way it ever happens...they don't believe me.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ouch. that looks painful.

hang in there. just know that the universe doesn't give you more than you can handle (even though it does feel unfair and overwhelming at times). like others have said, take it one issue at a time, and who cares if the house is messy? there are priorities, for me, cleaning house in times like you're having is the last thing to worry about. just don't forget to take some "you" time to recharge a bit.

keep up the great work. you're doing amazing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When one of my goats is sick, I get sick too, and I fall behind in my other work. That's where I have to go, "Is God sovereign?" Well, yes. "Does he care?" Yes. "Does he promise he'll see you through?" *sigh* ...."Yes." And then I take a deep breath, grab the goat medicine, and do what's in my power.

Hang in there, warrior!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor baby girl! Thankfully she has someone who loves her and is taking great care of her. Prayed for her again this morning.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for the picture, that really helps.

I had a doe I just new had that. It ended up being frost bite. I have no idea how she got it, but she is fine now.

I want to say GREAT JOB :thumbup: with everything you have done with her. No one can say you don't love your animals that is for sure. Way to go. She is a very lucky doe to have you as mom. 

I had to dry my girl up like right then so I gave her fresh Sage. Try that for her to dry her up. I gave it twice a day for about three days and she was dry.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My sage is just peeking above ground, not enough to do that :/


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

This goat is trouble! She pulled through the gangrene, that half of her udder came off and is 100% healed. The other half hasn't been in milk since the episode but keeps making some clear/yellowish fluid. She was out for breeding the last two months, when she got back it was somewhat tight so I milked out a bunch of clumpy gelatinous gunk, and treated her with Tomorrow - that was last week. Today I checked and it was tight again, what came out was thinner but very off color and with blood in it  Used another tube of Tomorrow and started her back on the ampicillin. The teat was cold when I first checked but warmed up as I milked, unlike the one she lost which had zero circulation.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like mastitis..did you to a CMT?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Many times mastitis can become a chronic issue every year for the same goat.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No, my CMT was very old so I threw it out. This half was treated along with the other and didn't seem infected at the time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would def. Continue treatment for mastitis. as TDG said..many times its chronic...lm sorry...poor mama has been through it


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't have a speck of trouble with her as a FF.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry....its frustrating Im sure...I just hate when one of mine is not doing well...I get very restless...but you are on top of it!!! Hopefully the treatment will clear her right up


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

More so because I want her sold! She was on lease/trial when she got the gangrene, he decided goats were too much trouble when she got sick...


----------

